# lighting for a 60 gallon



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

I will probably get the 60 gallon tank for free, needs to be cleaned. But lighting is an issue. I believe its height is 2 feet....I really want to grow a nice carpet plant

what lights are out there (in a nice price range) that I can accomplish around 3wpg? Should I run 2x24'' light sets or a few long 48'' sets? I been reading alot on this t5HO stuff but hear that they arent following the wpg rule

I will probably be running pressurized co2.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If that tank really is a 60 gallon tank, and is 24 inches high and 48 inches long, it is only about 12 inches front to back, so a single light fixture can give good uniformity of lighting at the substrate. Two T5HO, 48 inch, 54 watt bulbs will give you high light intensity, so I suggest that is what you should buy, assuming you get a pressurized CO2 system as well. One source for lights with a good price is Catalina Aquarium.


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

Catalina Aquarium. 

they rock!


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

Hoppy said:


> If that tank really is a 60 gallon tank, and is 24 inches high and 48 inches long, it is only about 12 inches front to back, so a single light fixture can give good uniformity of lighting at the substrate. Two T5HO, 48 inch, 54 watt bulbs will give you high light intensity, so I suggest that is what you should buy, assuming you get a pressurized CO2 system as well. One source for lights with a good price is Catalina Aquarium.


I was looking at catalina aquarium and didnt realize it was local to us. I never been there, so I may head there later today.

But is the t5ho better or is thr PC better? I think there was a kit for 4 54 watt t5ho, is that to much? I been reading and people are saying they get alot of algae thanks to the bulbs.

and yes I will be going with pressurized co2, I think orlando will shoot me if I return something else lol. 

As for the LEDS, I may not go with them. With the experiance that I had with this first gen prototype it didnt seem to last long in terms of brightness and I would have to buy another one every 2 years.


----------



## Frogmanx82 (Dec 8, 2009)

No one is going pc anymore. One reason HO T5 is better is because the reflectors are able to reflect more light. The best light would be a dual bulb 48 inch HO T5 with individual reflectors for each bulb but its not essential to have the individual reflector. 

HO T5 can run hot. A fan on the fixture would be a plus to extend bulb life.

We are still a few years away from affordable LED systems.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

GlassCat594 said:


> Catalina Aquarium.
> 
> they rock!


couldnt find the place. But called when I got home, they close at 3 and they just moved to their location lol so he said come by monday.

So is it true that a t5ho has more output than its equivalant PC? If so should I get the 4x54 watt or go less than that?


----------



## Frogmanx82 (Dec 8, 2009)

accordztech said:


> So is it true that a t5ho has more output than its equivalant PC? If so should I get the 4x54 watt or go less than that?


With good reflectors, HO T5 put out more light than pc.

I don't run a high light tank so I really can't comment, I run HO T5s on a reef tank. But 4xT5 seems a bit much. I think you'll still be at high light with 2x


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

humm I wonder what exactly I should get then, here is a craigs add http://sacramento.craigslist.org/for/1562889585.html

is that a good deal?


----------



## Frogmanx82 (Dec 8, 2009)

It would have been nice if they mentioned the manufacturer or model. It sounds like an 8 bulb unit but I don't know how they would get that for $300 or why they have metal halide in the keyword list.

8 HO T5 bulbs are worth nearly $140, so the fixture seems like a great deal. It just would be nice to know what you're buying. Way to much light for a 60 gallon tank though. 

It sure read like 8 bulbs to me, doesn't really add up.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

You do not need more than 108 watts of T5HO light over that tank and will definitely need CO2 with that light level. The Catalina fixtures have great reflectors and the company has excellent customer service. I would forget about the Craigslist light.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

captain_bu said:


> You do not need more than 108 watts of T5HO light over that tank and will definitely need CO2 with that light level. The Catalina fixtures have great reflectors and the company has excellent customer service. I would forget about the Craigslist light.


ok no more craigs.

So i guess the verdict is a 2 light t5ho unit. not bad, probably will be lighter on my wallet.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1638

that light has 3 lights but I can turn one off.

I wonder if I should go wth a smaller lamp, my tank is 48 inches long and If i put a type of cannopy then it may not fit.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

i wonder if any of these comes with a fan?

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1419


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

You don't need a fan

If you are going to use a canopy a retrofit would work better.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

Doesnt the ballast get hot? I know I had to have them for my PC bulbs.

Its kinda nice, he has a 5 year warrenty on the second one I posted.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

I finally went to catalina aquarium. Its just a supply store. He actually makes the lights there and he showed me his little shop. It was kind of nice.

The lighting that I want is a 2x54 48'' longwatt t5HO built. He said its 85 out the door. They had the 3 bulb 48'' with moon light for 135. But I just found out my tank is a 55 gallon and not a 60, so 54x2 should be plenty.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

Well here is an update. 

I bought a 48'' 3x54 t5HO watt fixture with 4 bulbs (1 free plant grow bulb) for 140 bucks out the door from Catalina Aquarium. Its local to me.

The quality is very impressive and he was very nice. They made mine on the spot with 2 switches. I only got the 3 bulb just incase, maybe ill run it for an hour as a BURST light or something. But if I ever sell it I can sell it to the salt water reef guys cause it has alot of power.

But man this thing is so bright. With it on my aquarium with no water my room turns from night to day. he gave me 2x6500k 1x10000k and one plant bulb.

Awsome price and awsome deal. They look identical to coralifes but cheaper. Ill do a comprehensive review soon.


----------

